# Tips for Chemistry as a course



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

SophiaScorpia said:


> Are you taking up the course?


Yes. I'm a chemistry minor.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

SophiaScorpia said:


> And I haven't found a thread on the Support and Suggestions forum, maybe I'll just leave it as it is.


Actually, I think this thread does belong on the advice centre as well, so there's no need for you to move it.


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

*Don't procrastinate.* 
Please. Unless you are a true natural, you will regret it.
A very diligent friend of mine succeeded by constantly doing problems over and over. She would repeat the 100-200 HW questions throughout the chapters a few days before the test. Writing and re-writing.
She said she wanted to make it muscle memory. And it worked. Even blanking out during the exam, she was able to get through what she needed to.
Study groups can be helpful as long as you're actually studying and not talking to one another.
Don't hesitate to look up different explanations from your teacher. If they describe a concept in class that you don't understand, try looking through youtube. Sometimes you can find such concise, wonderfully illustrated instructional videos.
Math is an essential back-bone of any Chemistry degree. I'm sure they will make you take calculus and statistics. Statistics isn't too bad (IMO), but don't wait to seek out help if you need it. Esp for Calculus. Most people have an inherent fear of math (me included) and if you wait too long, you might feel overwhelmed. 
Good luck with your degree! I hope I don't sound like apocalypse here. Just do what you need to do everyday, and most of those days, let there be no exceptions.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

SophiaScorpia said:


> Now I just realized that I think I should have posted this on the Education and Career Talk forum. How do I move this thread?


Request it be moved by an admin.


----------

